# HP Pavilion dv6000 and/or dv6500 Series Notebook PC' CD/DVD Not Not detected



## Anoubou (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have run into problems finding the right driver to fix my MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-861H ATA Device, and I need instant help to resolve this issue, Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your prompt and usual help.


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Have you tried HPs home site for the driver?


----------



## Anoubou (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, and could not find the driver


----------



## Anoubou (Sep 12, 2007)

These types of drivers are System drivers that are installed natively by the Windows Operating System and do not require updating. However, I am still having a problem with the said system driver and attempting other alternatives. If this works, I'll not hesitate to post the results. But I still need your inputs to an end resolution.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Is this the same problem? If so, the registry edit discussed might help.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/570236-solved-cd-inserted-into-brand.html


----------



## kaligt55 (Jan 16, 2006)

Have the same pc and problem. Let alone now another computer that the tech guy worked his brains out to try to fet the cd fixed. BUT...I went round and round with HP and they stopped making that model and now make only vista. They were unable to send me a new cd drive. Now when I use both cmputers I have issues. The hp I have to put in disc reboot for it to recognize......Dell I have to use wpin to open, put in disc and reboot.

I think the properties is set wrong. I don't know how tochange it. There is no option to change it.

So I'll follow you. lol Also the placw where I put my camera memory card is on the drive. So now I canot enter pics.


----------

